# Sanding between coats



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I can see the signifacance on furniture and clear coats and after primer etc. But when spraying cabs with Advance through my airless, I'm always cross between sanding before the final coat. Some would say it's good practice, but I've done it both ways with sililar results. I'm mostly talking about cabinets, but this could also relate to walls and trims..
I'm always afraid of the sand marks showing through, plus who's kidding it's
just way more time consuming.. I would think that if your painting/spraying another coat within 48 hrs that it will just naturally bond to itself..thoughts?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

*I always sand after every coat but the final, but some may think I'm a fuss nut. The problem with sanding marks showing is resolved buy using higher grits and always following the grain, or where one would imagine the gain runs.
:wink:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have no idea why many of my posts are getting an asterisk in front, I did not key it in!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ll always perform the adhesion test at the following link when finishing millwork, floors, trim, or window & door packs regardless of a specified recoat window where between coat sanding isn’t required. It helps in assessing intercoat adhesion and adhesion to the substrate. 

Best practice is to intercoat abrade every finish that doesn’t possess true burn-in qualities or doesn’t have a written spec stating a recoat window where sanding isn’t required. Even when intercoat sanding is not required for a particular product, I’ve seen intercoat finish failure by others, particularly on hardwood flooring. 

Moore’s specs are vague on the issue, rarely to never addressing between coat sanding and recoat windows. I was on the horn yesterday with a Moore’s tech rep discussing this exact same topic. I’ll post a brief synopsis of the discussion later when I have more time because I’m still not clear on the matter regarding one of their exterior products, hoping someone here could offer an opinion based on experience rather than reading from a supplement tech sheet.

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...f65/1448639412826/ASTM+TAPE+ADHESION+TEST.pdf


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate it, but I do sand between coats when using Advance. I do not spray. I find that sanding cuts way down on runs and sags on the second coat.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I've noticed an issue with certain thinner viscosity waterbornes that sanding much above 220 results in weird application issues, bubbles, etc. I read on here a long time ago that the finer sanded surface creates too much surface tension for the coatings.

However if you follow the recommended 220 grit for a lot of products I find that the sanding marks show through. 

It's rare I spray a first coat and not have something land in at least part of what I sprayed. Even inside, flies, gnats and mosquitoes somehow find their way.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

The aterisk symbol is right above the"I" button...So maybe hitting by mistake..either that or youve been flagged!:wink:



jennifertemple said:


> I have no idea why many of my posts are getting an asterisk in front, I did not key it in!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

jennifertemple said:


> I have no idea why many of my posts are getting an asterisk in front, I did not key it in!


I was going to compliment you on your asterisk but I thought I thought that might be too forward. 

Anyway, I always gently sand before the final coat, to get get any boogers off the surface and I know some guys are dead set against it- I think- because they're lazy.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

The problem with not sanding, at the very least, before the final coat, is, what was a small imperfection at first level, gets bigger with each application and will stick out like a sore thumb if not taken care of prior to the final application


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been able to see 320 scratches underneath advance.... So, I tend not to really sand before the final, but sometimes I give it a quick light once over just in case theres any boogers. If its been done properly, the first topcoat should look damn near perfect, so theres really no need. If you can put a bright light on and look, and only sand if/where necessary, I think it is a better way. Its not an adhesion issue.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sanding between fresh coats of paint is only necessary to remove airborne contaminets that have settled on the surface, or to remove defects like runs. I don't believe sanding in between fresh coats of paint, as a means to improve adhesion, is merited. With that said, there are times when sanding in between fresh coats of paint is necessary. One, is when a coating has exceeded it's recoat window. This applies more to epoxies. And two, if the coating is a solvent based high gloss that hase been allowed to cure. I would be afraid of a higher tension surface causing delamination of the subsequent coat of paint.


----------



## apluspainting (Dec 15, 2016)

On my cabinet doors and drawer faces I always give them a quick buff with a scotch bright green scrubby. Basically just to knock off any dust or foreign matter that may have settled on them when they were wet. It's not a real time consuming task and it also gives me a chance to eyeball everything one last time before I spray that final coat. I almost always find something on a door/drawer that shouldn't be there and its easily knocked off with the green scrubby.


----------

